# Frogs in Florida



## 20200 (Sep 3, 2012)

A kid told me today that dart frogs are hopping wild in Florida. He said they're about an inch long and are blue, yellow or red and they're making dogs sick when they eat them. Does anyone know anything about this? I know auratus are in Hawaii, but this is the first I've heard of some in Florida. And could they find a new poison source in Florida?


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

No....completely false.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Well...looks like the gig is up my fellow Florida froggers. Time to come clean and start sharing the wealth I guess.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

khoff said:


> No....completely false.



Uhhh...that's what I meant!


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

There have always been questions about the "farm raised" pumilio that one company in FL deals with. I never thought they were picking them off the ground in their own back yard though! 

I guess we all had it wrong! 


Brad


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I wish they were hopping around my backyard!!


Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

The funny thing is...this is a recurring dream I've had for about 10 years. Sylvatica, Histos, and Lehmanni just hopping around outside...more than you could stuff in your pockets!


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Here is the FWC list of amphibians

Nonnative Amphibians


and reptiles....wow

Nonnative Reptiles


----------



## James (May 14, 2013)

Spring peepers and an assortment of toads but no dart frogs...

Possibly in the everglades if they were set loose


----------



## Athena (Mar 20, 2013)

Out of curiosity why are we immediately dismissing this as false? I'm sure when the first reports of burmese pythons wandering around came in people called BS... And lets face it, it's MUCH easier to ignore a small little colorful frog for the average layperson than even a moderately sized burmese in their backyard! I'm not saying that your "source" is accurate or that this is even the least bit _likely_, but are there any reasons that it would be impossible?

Areas of the south east US, especially parts of FL are NOT that dissimilar to native habitat for these guys.... Is there something I'm missing here?

That being said, I would want to see SIGNIFICANTLY more proof than a lay person's word to even bother looking. Especially if they identify it as a "dart frog" but then revert to using vague descriptions. Most people I know wouldn't immediately recognize a frog of any color as being a "dart frog" by seeing something just hopping around with out being pretty darn familiar with dendrobatids. 
Seeing something in a vivarium up close and field identification are two ENTIRELY different things. So in this case it smells fishy, but is really, theoretically impossible or even improbable (eventually)?

just wondering!


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Even south Florida gets too cold. But mainly no substantiated reports.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I have been here 45 years, traveled the complete state herp hunting, I know many people that still hunt today and it is unanimous, no darts here. It really is too hot and too cold depending on the season. If there was a population it would be collected out of existance.


----------

